# British HND Engineering Diploma



## faylim (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi,

Does any one knows what is the value of the British Higher National Diploma in Engineering with the Professional Registration as Incorporated Engineer I.Eng. under the licensed of Engineering Council (U.K) in Canada. Do I still need that Canadian experiences to get a job in the field of engineering as a Technologist?

PLEASE HELP.

Thank you


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

Unfortunately the designation I.Eng holds no weight here and is not understood, the only UK designation that is recognised is Chartered Engineer. Whilst immigration recognises the HND qualification most employers here don't.

As for obtaining a job as a technologist what is your exact field of engineering, employers here do place a lot of weight on Canadian Experience, which is always a problem for a new immigrant here. The other problem you will have is that you cannot even apply for CET or RET with the provincial technologists body until you get Canadian experience which is a chicken and egg situation. The rules are slightly different in each province as well, and Engineers Canada (the equivalent of the the Engineering Council) have no power over the provincial bodies.


----------



## faylim (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for your excellent response, which I highly appreciated.
My field o engineering is Mechanical & Production.
This is an excellent site for immigrants to explore and seek helps.


----------

